
What you get for the high price of “humanely raised” meat - tizzdogg
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/what-you-really-get-for-the-high-price-of-humanely-raised-meat-2015-11-19
======
mikestew
_The labeling mess is “preventing consumers from showing how deeply they care
about this issue by voting with their dollars,”_

That's one of the reasons I'm just plain vegetarian: yes, there are humane
options, but I don't feel like navigating the maze and having my goodwill
possibly taken advantage of. In the end I _do_ get to vote with my dollars,
but instead of getting some of my money, the industry gets none.

~~~
ccvannorman
OOH, I have been slowly moving towards vegetarianism for similar reasons (I
don't like conscious beings being raised in poor conditions).

OTOH, plants may feel pain [1] so picking what I eat to minimize pain feels
like a race to the bottom.

[1] [http://www.pri.org/stories/2014-01-09/new-research-plant-
int...](http://www.pri.org/stories/2014-01-09/new-research-plant-intelligence-
may-forever-change-how-you-think-about-plants)

~~~
WalterSear
That's straight up conflationary bollocks.

------
dijit
site pushes a download of a PDF file. >:\

~~~
nerdwaller
Not sure if they changed it or not, but I'm not seeing that when I go there.

~~~
ldarby
Still there: <div class="inset external-content-inset"> <div class="embedded
iframe"> <iframe class="iframe-embed"
src="[http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/EasyGuideHu...](http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/EasyGuideHumaneMeat.pdf")
width="100%" height="500" scrolling="auto"></iframe> </div>

    
    
              </div>

